# Okuma Kayak



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone heard anything or experienced the Okuma Baidarka kayak? I just saw it on the Okuma fishing site looking at some gear, and thought it looked kind of sharp, but not having any experience with kayaks yet, don't really have much input into it. Storage seems good, includes four flush mount rod holders, but is the package really worth $999? Is it of "that" value?


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

just looking at it briefly, it did not look like anything special. Some other company make the kayak for okuma. You are paying for their logo on the side and to have the accessories installed. Save some money and purchase a kayak and accessories seperate then install them yourself.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Saw one at frank & fran's the other week. It just looked like a cobra (marauder i believe) with the okuma logo on it.


----------



## CIRCLEHOOK76 (Dec 1, 2007)

I agree; saw one @ the SPORTSCORNER the other day. Save a hundred bucks, buy the Marauder and an OKUMA decal. I do really like the keel design on these boats.

Ryan


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The very fact that it has an Okuma logo on it is reason enough NOT to even consider buying it.....


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Railroader said:


> The very fact that it has an Okuma logo on it is reason enough NOT to even consider buying it.....


Railroader is a Okuma fan..


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I would rather paddle a pool toy.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

VICIII said:


> Railroader is a Okuma fan..





barty b said:


> I would rather paddle a pool toy.


i'd rather get one of those inflatable queen size beds from coleman for $35 at wallyworld.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Back on track...*

But other than the obvious, that it's a kayak badged and set up for Okuma, no ones really had any experience with this kayak?

Side note: Me setting up a kayak is about as good as having a chimpanze watch the button that launches a nuclear missle...not a good idea. I can take anything apart, just don't ask me to put it together.

I guess I probably shouldn't mention that I'm getting an Okuma reel too with all the fans out there... 

But hopefully this positive trend will keep working for me and I'll be able to get my first kayak in a month or so. Here's hoping.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

All Okuma hating aside...For $1000 there are a LOT of better kayaks out there...Do a google search for "kayak forums" In your area,Chances are there is a great deal on a used boat already rigged and ready to fish..dont go wasting a grand on a new boat to find out you dont like it. You wont sell it for anything near what you paid,especially THAT boat.

Example...I just got a fully rigged 2007 Perception Search 15' that only had 4 trips on it, with anchor system,great seat,fiberglass paddle,rudder system,crate,a Daiwa SOL 2000/Star stellar lite combo (brand new mind you) AND a Shimano Symetre 2500 (brand new)....All that for $800 from a local guy on a kayak forum. Hell The rod and reels alone are worth about $550 and the boat with the rudder is $1100 new. There are deals out there,especially this time of year, just look.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Truth be told, I'd really like to get a Redfish 12 or 14 angler. Here locally I know there are some 'yakers but no one serious, and no one getting rid of anything without having to drive a min. of an hour in any direction. And most of the stuff I've seen isn't set up for fishing already. I wasn't really looking at buy the Okuma kayak, just wondering if anyone had any "actual" experience with it. The kayak itself looks good, but I agree that you're paying for a lot of just badging in the case of that one. Not that it's actually a bad boat. (unless someone has had one and says otherwise)


----------



## fishinfanatic (Jan 23, 2008)

it is made by cobra kayaks, its a model that okuma designed and cobra makes it for okuma but doesn't sell that model their self.


----------

